# So Pleased With My New Car!! (Now With Photos)



## W7 PMC

Well it's hard to believe that after waving my RS6 off yesterday lunchtime, i'd be quite so made up with her replacement, but i'm over the moon.

As most of you know, i've purchased a 4 month old BMW 535D M-Sport (the 2nd person on here to own one although Clive has sold his now).

I was lucky to be taken out for a passenger ride in Clives & it's that that's had me thinking about buying one for the last few months, however being a passenger is really nothing compared to owning/driving one.

It's hard to explain, but the power/torque/performance is just so effortless, you plant your foot & it goes like shit of a shovel, but in a non assuming way. Their is no kick in the butt, no roar from the engine (although even being a diesel the engine/zorst note is quite nice). Then their is rear wheel drive :wink: what fun it is powering off a roundabout or a gentle bend & even with full traction control ON, the back still slides out a few ft, before being gathered up by the cars electronics, god knows what would happen if i switched the traction off  All i can say is that the performance & handling appear awesome & that's before the DMS re-map next week, which piles a further 60BHP & about 140nm of torque onto a currently very rapid machine.

Onto the looks & styling of the car & for the price, i now see nothing to match it. She looks so good in Silver Grey with black dakota leather & the M5 19" wheels are to die for (gonna be a bitch to clean though). Externally the car looks almost identical to an M5 with the exception of the little front wing grills, badging & the quad pipes, but she looks menacing yet graceful.

The Comfort seats which are an optional extra are by far the most comfortable i've ever encountered (by a long way), they adjust in a zillion ways, look great & with electrically adjustable side bolsters, are far grippier than the Recaros in my RS6.

Can't even start on the list of toys, the Head-Up Display is defo the coolest & such a trick gadget, the DVD-Nav & I-Drive are excellent, although my only criticism is that the I-Drive (even this newer version) is a little fiddly & it will take a few weeks to master fully. My mobile is fully intigrated into the car, with my address book being transfered via Bluetooth into the I-Drive so making calls on the move is both easy, funky & safe. Other trick stuff like the BMW assist which calls the emergency services automatically if my car is in an accident where any single airbag is deployed, as a GPS location signal is sent, i can also use this to request assistance for virtually anything i need like a petrol station, or hospital & BMW will send the details to the car & the Nav, taking me straight their, can also get stuff like florists etc. etc (you get the picture).

All the cars mechanicals such as oil, brake pads (front & rear), coolant, filters etc. are monitored & i can view at any time their expected individual life remaining before renewal as well as servicing of course.

Sound System is slightly better than my RS6 Bose, but that's enough for me. So many options in the I-Drive like setting up a three flash turn signal (changing motorway lanes), Auto lights on, auto wipers, adjust where the heat disipates for the heated front seats (more bum less back or more back less bum), you can even set the Air-Con (via a timer on I-Drive) to come on before you arrive at your car to cool it down in the summer or heat it up in the winter. The list of gadgets & cool stuff just goes on & on.

You've probably guessed by now that i'm very very very happy with my change of vehicle & i kinda wish i'd done it a few months sooner, saving a few thousand on mods & routine maintenance for the RS6, but we all learn (sometimes :wink: )

That's about it i think. I'll do a mini report next week, as i'll have had the car for a full week & will just have encountered the DMS re-map 8)

Pictures Here:

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albut47?page=8

Ps. I don't give a toss if their are any spelling mistakes, i'm tired & still suffering a little with jet-lag.


----------



## dj c225

Like a kid at christmas! 8)

Enjoy it and safe driving.

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## TJS

I am sure it wont be long before Milltek come up with an aftermarket 535d exhaust to enhance performance and match the M5 quadpipe set up. Perhaps even DMS !

How much for the M5 rear valence from a BMW dealer ??

You will be very impressed with DMS. They re-programmed an earlier 330d sport touring for me. The performance increase is excellent but also very smooth, especially with an auto box.

After several BMW turbo diesels (330d and 530d) I could be tempted back to a 535d. However, it has to earn its keep for day to day family use and I suspect the ride on large diameter wheels and run flat tyres will prove to harsh for the rest of the family .. which is ok as it allows me to buy other sports cars!

A DMS 535d has to be the ulimate Q car !

Enjoy it

TJS


----------



## coupe-sport

Good old diesel. Sounds very nice.


----------



## Carlos

IIRC Miltek already do an exhaust for the 330d, so I guess they probably also make one for the 535...


----------



## kingcutter

Nice one Paul hope you enjoy it but i bet you wish you had an old Jag. :lol:


----------



## clived

Paul, don't forget the "DTC activatved, DSC restricted" mode.... lets you have a little wheel spin and get the arse out even further before the electronics cut in. Possibly the most fun you can have in a diesel. Automatic. Saloon. With all the toys. ;-)


----------



## W7 PMC

Clive,

I'm gonna check the manual out as regards the DTC & DSC, as i think i'm constant in DTC Active & DSC restrict & pressing the button does not appear to do much. More than likely i'm not doing something right, but as said, i'll check the manual.


----------



## jampott

I'm so pleased that you've become a BMW driver. :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC

Pictures Here:

http://www.tyresmoke.net/gallery/albut47?page=8


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> I'm so pleased that you've become a BMW driver. :roll:


I thought you might be :lol:

Gotta love 0-60 in 5.5secs though & still get nearly 40 to the gallon


----------



## W7 PMC

kingcutter said:


> Nice one Paul hope you enjoy it but i bet you wish you had an old Jag. :lol:


Had an almost identical one to yours many years ago, although it was the Daimler branded model. Also had a 3.6 XJS which was fun at the time.


----------



## Rogue

You've gotta love that heads-up display 8)

Rogue


----------



## Richard W

Must have mod for a 535d - Steering wheel paddles


----------



## W7 PMC

Richard W said:


> Must have mod for a 535d - Steering wheel paddles


I very rarely used them in the RS6, just popped the lever across to Sport & hey presto, so i'll defo not be spending Â£2000 for something i'd never use. It does look sweeet though, but apart form the DMS re-map next week, i'm steering clear of modding for a while.


----------



## Richard W

Well from the feedback abour DMS on the BMW forums you'll enjoy it. Rob did my Merc a couple of years ago and I have nothing but good to say about his approach.

Looks lovely BTW I think those wheels are one of the best for the E60.


----------



## clived

Richard W said:


> Well from the feedback abour DMS on the BMW forums you'll enjoy it. Rob did my Merc a couple of years ago and I have nothing but good to say about his approach.


Paul's already experienced a DMS'd 535d, so he knows what he's getting into 

I had the guys round the other day remapping Nicola's 118d and by the sound of it, from the numbers they've each done, there can't be that many 535d's that haven't been DMS'd!



W7 PMC said:


> I'm gonna check the manual out as regards the DTC & DSC, as i think i'm constant in DTC Active & DSC restrict & pressing the button does not appear to do much. More than likely i'm not doing something right, but as said, i'll check the manual.


It's the difference between a prod of the button and a long press. If you're prodding, you're getting the halfway mode


----------



## dj c225

Stunning! look classy.

But, those are not M5 wheels - these are










Though your are very nice


----------



## PaulS

Spectactularly ugly :lol: :wink:  but still a very cool car Paul 8) I do like the sound of the variable slip angle traction control :wink:

A little surprised at your choice though as I thought you gave the M5 a big thumbs down :?

40 mpg sounds good though :roll: :wink:

Enjoy it!


----------



## r1

I like it a lot - good choice! 

If I were going for a car change this year (which I've now promised I won't) I think this would be the car for me.

Loads of cool gadgets and enough grunt to be exciting.

Nice. 8)


----------



## dj c225

dj c225 said:


> Stunning! looks classy.
> 
> But, those are not M5 wheels - these are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though yours are very nice


----------



## W7 PMC

dj c225 said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! looks classy.
> 
> But, those are not M5 wheels - these are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though yours are very nice
Click to expand...

OK OK, i'll adjust my comment slightly. The Wheels on mine are the exact same as the original M5 wheels that went into the 1st European production batch, however BMW altered the design slightly to accomodate a different profile & size of tyre, so all but a small handful of M5's have the more curved/less angular design in the photo you've posted. They wanted 285 at the back & 255 at the front, mine are 275 at the rear & 245 at the front. Sorry for any confusion :lol: :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

PaulS said:


> Spectactularly ugly :lol: :wink:  but still a very cool car Paul 8) I do like the sound of the variable slip angle traction control :wink:
> 
> A little surprised at your choice though as I thought you gave the M5 a big thumbs down :?
> 
> 40 mpg sounds good though :roll: :wink:
> 
> Enjoy it!


Cheers Paul :wink:

What's "variable slip angle traction"?

As for the M5, it was not an exceptional like for like replacement to my RS6 when i expected it would be. However times change & i fancied leaving balls out motoring for a while & save a little money to invest in property or the like. The M5 is far too technical & useless for general use (ask any owners). Low teens MPG & a tiny fuel tank mean stopping to re-fill every 160miles or so. The cash i was offered to sell my slot last year was too good an opportunity to miss 

May still consider one in 18 months or so, but more likely a nearly new S8 or nearly new/new RS6.

The 535D does not pretend to be an M5 & at almost half the price it's defo far more than half the car.

It was my choice & i'm delighted with it (so their :wink: )


----------



## scoTTy

W7 PMC said:


> The 535D does not pretend to be an M5 & at almost half the price it's defo far more than half the car.


 :lol:

Yes it does! 

Nice car mate. Beemer diesels seem very good. Clive's was very nice and I'm looking forward to seeing yours. Now stop pressing all the buttons on the dash and wait until you can drive it! :wink:


----------



## PaulS

W7 PMC said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spectactularly ugly :lol: :wink:  but still a very cool car Paul 8) I do like the sound of the variable slip angle traction control :wink:
> 
> A little surprised at your choice though as I thought you gave the M5 a big thumbs down :?
> 
> 40 mpg sounds good though :roll: :wink:
> 
> Enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Paul :wink:
> 
> What's "variable slip angle traction"?
> 
> As for the M5, it was not an exceptional like for like replacement to my RS6 when i expected it would be. However times change & i fancied leaving balls out motoring for a while & save a little money to invest in property or the like. The M5 is far too technical & useless for general use (ask any owners). Low teens MPG & a tiny fuel tank mean stopping to re-fill every 160miles or so. The cash i was offered to sell my slot last year was too good an opportunity to miss
> 
> May still consider one in 18 months or so, but more likely a nearly new S8 or nearly new/new RS6.
> 
> The 535D does not pretend to be an M5 & at almost half the price it's defo far more than half the car.
> 
> It was my choice & i'm delighted with it (so their :wink: )
Click to expand...

Far do's :wink: So _there_ 

"variable slip angle TC" I thought I read somewhere that you can adjust how much slide you get from the back end ? Racelogic do a version for the Monaro - i'm thinking about having it. So are you liking rwd compared to the quattro? This is the best time of year for rwd :wink: and I have no regrets not having 4wd, the 'ro has really good traction for a car of its size and power 

Wouldn't mind a test drive sometime, even if it is a BMW :roll: I almost went for a 330D coupe a while back, but it wasn't yet in production so I went with the 'ro instead. Apart from the fuel consumption  no regrets :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 535D does not pretend to be an M5 & at almost half the price it's defo far more than half the car.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Yes it does!
> 
> Nice car mate. Beemer diesels seem very good. Clive's was very nice and I'm looking forward to seeing yours. Now stop pressing all the buttons on the dash and wait until you can drive it! :wink:
Click to expand...

Cheers & i'll try my best. No big drives due for a couple of weeks, so can't really start getting used to the drive yet, hence just spending time in the garage setting her up & pressing buttons.


----------



## W7 PMC

clived said:


> Richard W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well from the feedback abour DMS on the BMW forums you'll enjoy it. Rob did my Merc a couple of years ago and I have nothing but good to say about his approach.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul's already experienced a DMS'd 535d, so he knows what he's getting into
> 
> I had the guys round the other day remapping Nicola's 118d and by the sound of it, from the numbers they've each done, there can't be that many 535d's that haven't been DMS'd!
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna check the manual out as regards the DTC & DSC, as i think i'm constant in DTC Active & DSC restrict & pressing the button does not appear to do much. More than likely i'm not doing something right, but as said, i'll check the manual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the difference between a prod of the button and a long press. If you're prodding, you're getting the halfway mode
Click to expand...

Ok, think i understand. So what's the full procedure then? prod for half then long press for totally off? How do you get it back again & what's displayed for each mode?? I will check the manual tomorrow though.


----------



## W7 PMC

PaulS said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spectactularly ugly :lol: :wink:  but still a very cool car Paul 8) I do like the sound of the variable slip angle traction control :wink:
> 
> A little surprised at your choice though as I thought you gave the M5 a big thumbs down :?
> 
> 40 mpg sounds good though :roll: :wink:
> 
> Enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Paul :wink:
> 
> What's "variable slip angle traction"?
> 
> As for the M5, it was not an exceptional like for like replacement to my RS6 when i expected it would be. However times change & i fancied leaving balls out motoring for a while & save a little money to invest in property or the like. The M5 is far too technical & useless for general use (ask any owners). Low teens MPG & a tiny fuel tank mean stopping to re-fill every 160miles or so. The cash i was offered to sell my slot last year was too good an opportunity to miss
> 
> May still consider one in 18 months or so, but more likely a nearly new S8 or nearly new/new RS6.
> 
> The 535D does not pretend to be an M5 & at almost half the price it's defo far more than half the car.
> 
> It was my choice & i'm delighted with it (so their :wink: )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far do's :wink: So _there_
> 
> "variable slip angle TC" I thought I read somewhere that you can adjust how much slide you get from the back end ? Racelogic do a version for the Monaro - i'm thinking about having it. So are you liking rwd compared to the quattro? This is the best time of year for rwd :wink: and I have no regrets not having 4wd, the 'ro has really good traction for a car of its size and power
> 
> Wouldn't mind a test drive sometime, even if it is a BMW :roll: I almost went for a 330D coupe a while back, but it wasn't yet in production so I went with the 'ro instead. Apart from the fuel consumption  no regrets :twisted:
Click to expand...

I think Clive's answered that on the previous page. It appears their are 3 or 4 settings for the DSC & DTC, with on/partial/off as seperate settings so i guess that's what you mean. As said above, i've not had much of a drive yet, so just getting used the the gadgets & features etc. at the moment. Big drive the week after next so i'll be sure to check all this out then (where safe to do so).


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Very nice car Paul. The Spec. list is excellent, particularly like the ability to have the Aircon/heater come on before you use the car. This could come in very handy. 

IMO the 5 Series (particularly the Sport) is the only decent looking new BMW. The 6 is ok, however the 1 and new 3 Series are both dull and ugly.

If I were a wee bit older I'd consider a 5 series myself. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## dj c225

W7 PMC said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! looks classy.
> 
> But, those are not M5 wheels - these are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though yours are very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK OK, i'll adjust my comment slightly. The Wheels on mine are the exact same as the original M5 wheels that went into the 1st European production batch, however BMW altered the design slightly to accomodate a different profile & size of tyre, so all but a small handful of M5's have the more curved/less angular design in the photo you've posted. They wanted 285 at the back & 255 at the front, mine are 275 at the rear & 245 at the front. Sorry for any confusion :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Paul that WASN'T me!!!

Someone (ahem a mod) has gone and quoted on purpose it seems... I guess to stir it up :roll: :lol:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

W7 PMC said:


> .......you plant your foot & it goes like shit of a shovel,
> Ps. I don't give a toss if their are any spelling mistakes, i'm tired & still suffering a little with jet-lag.


Shit "off" a shovel :roll: :lol:

PS: Very nice choice, I think (contrary to others on this thread) the 535d with sport styling is a VERY attractive looking car.


----------



## caney

thought you were picking up a s8 in june?


----------



## W7 PMC

dj c225 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! looks classy.
> 
> But, those are not M5 wheels - these are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though yours are very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK OK, i'll adjust my comment slightly. The Wheels on mine are the exact same as the original M5 wheels that went into the 1st European production batch, however BMW altered the design slightly to accomodate a different profile & size of tyre, so all but a small handful of M5's have the more curved/less angular design in the photo you've posted. They wanted 285 at the back & 255 at the front, mine are 275 at the rear & 245 at the front. Sorry for any confusion :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul that WASN'T me!!!
> 
> Someone (ahem a mod) has gone and quoted on purpose it seems... I guess to stir it up :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

No matter.

That's funny though, those naughty Moderators :lol:

The only visual difference between the wheels on the 06MY M5 & mine is that on the M5 as they had to change them slightly, the spokes curve down to the hub, but on mine their is an angle half way down to get the same end result. Wheel rim size, overall design & spoke style (excluding the angle) are the same. I actually slightly prefer them with the angle, but of course i would as i aint got the other design :lol:

The tyre sizes are slightly larger on the M5, being 285 on the back & 255 on the front, but mine are 275 on the back & 245 on the front, plus the M5 uses a different model of tyre (can't recall what though).


----------



## W7 PMC

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......you plant your foot & it goes like shit of a shovel,
> Ps. I don't give a toss if their are any spelling mistakes, i'm tired & still suffering a little with jet-lag.
> 
> 
> 
> Shit "off" a shovel :roll: :lol:
> 
> PS: Very nice choice, I think (contrary to others on this thread) the 535d with sport styling is a VERY attractive looking car.
Click to expand...

I think it was only PaulS who's not a fan of the design/styling, but tbh i expected more dislikes than likes & of course each is entitled to their opinion. Plenty of cars i'm not a big fan of. I'm still getting to terms with now being a BMW owner/driver & i'm sure i'll get some stick from certain people  :wink:

Also when the E60 1st came out, i was not a huge fan of its looks, but the introduction of the Sport Model has changed that, as i think visually the Sport looks stunning, especially with larger sports wheels. IIRC one criticism of the 1st E60's was the wheels looked tiny & did not fill the arches, thus making the cars lines look out of proportion. The Sport with the standard 18" or optional 19" wheels alters this greatly & the M-Sport body kit, looks menacing yet classy (in my opinion).


----------



## W7 PMC

caney said:


> thought you were picking up a s8 in june?


I was, my pre-order had been in for some time & i was 1st on the list, but after some soul searching i could not bring myself to take a potential huge depreciation hit & the buy-back deal offered, whilst initially looking quite good would have meant a Â£20K hit if i changed cars within 12 months. I'm 1st on the list for the new RS6, as that is the most likely car to replace the Bimmer in 18mths time.

On the ammusing side, my local Audi dealer called me yesterday with a semi completed order sheet for the new S8, as the book opened yesterday for firm orders & specifications on the first batch to be delivered in June/July. She was a little shocked that i'm now not proceeding & that i spent a wedge across the road at the BMW dealers.

However i'll be driving their demo for a few days when it arrives & i have 1st shout at that car if i decide to change my Bimmer in 12 rather than 18mths. The DP's car/demo will be fully specced, so i may get a good deal when it goes up for sale.


----------



## caney

W7 PMC said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> thought you were picking up a s8 in june?
> 
> 
> 
> I was, my pre-order had been in for some time & i was 1st on the list, but after some soul searching i could not bring myself to take a potential huge depreciation hit & the buy-back deal offered, whilst initially looking quite good would have meant a Â£20K hit if i changed cars within 12 months. I'm 1st on the list for the new RS6, as that is the most likely car to replace the Bimmer in 18mths time.
> 
> On the ammusing side, my local Audi dealer called me yesterday with a semi completed order sheet for the new S8, as the book opened yesterday for firm orders & specifications on the first batch to be delivered in June/July. She was a little shocked that i'm now not proceeding & that i spent a wedge across the road at the BMW dealers.
> 
> However i'll be driving their demo for a few days when it arrives & i have 1st shout at that car if i decide to change my Bimmer in 12 rather than 18mths. The DP's car/demo will be fully specced, so i may get a good deal when it goes up for sale.
Click to expand...

ah ok  nice choice of car btw with shed loads of torque  clive did a 13.8 1/4 if i recall :roll:


----------



## vlastan

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so pleased that you've become a BMW driver. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you might be :lol:
> 
> Gotta love 0-60 in 5.5secs though & still get nearly 40 to the gallon
Click to expand...

You mean to say in 6.5 secs! :wink:

The M5 would have been better if you could afford it. And the S8 even better. You also said before that you would take the S8 and you had a smashing deal to replace it with the new superfast TT looking two seater (can't remember what it is called now), so you wouldn't be out of pocket by buying the S8. :roll:

I think that the 535d is a good fun car as well but still a compromise, based on your previous plans.


----------



## scoTTy

vlastan said:


> You mean to say in 6.5 secs! :wink:
> 
> The M5 would have been better if you could afford it. And the S8 even better. You also said before that you would take the S8 and you had a smashing deal to replace it with the new superfast TT looking two seater (can't remember what it is called now), so you wouldn't be out of pocket by buying the S8. :roll:
> 
> I think that the 535d is a good fun car as well but still a compromise, based on your previous plans.


hehehe :lol:

Somethings don't change. Vlastan knows better about other peoples desires/needs etc than the people themselves!

:roll:

I had a bet with my Mrs that you would appear soon. A strange coincidence now that Jampott is getting close to taking the whore crown. 

:lol:


----------



## vlastan

scoTTy said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to say in 6.5 secs! :wink:
> 
> The M5 would have been better if you could afford it. And the S8 even better. You also said before that you would take the S8 and you had a smashing deal to replace it with the new superfast TT looking two seater (can't remember what it is called now), so you wouldn't be out of pocket by buying the S8. :roll:
> 
> I think that the 535d is a good fun car as well but still a compromise, based on your previous plans.
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe :lol:
> 
> Somethings don't change. Vlastan knows better about other peoples desires/needs etc than the people themselves!
> 
> :roll:
> 
> I had a bet with my Mrs that you would appear soon. A strange coincidence now that Jampott is getting close to taking the whore crown.
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

So when you go to bed with Kate, you talk about me? I am flattered! :wink:

Just make sure that you close the little one's ears when you mention my name. :lol:

It is nothing about me knowing best. It is just so annoying that people come here to show off, when in fact there is nothing there.

I am going to buy a Ferrari next year, and in 18 months I have a fantastic part ex deal and I will get a Buggati Veyron, but will defo keep it for 18 months as it will be such a nice car to own. I have also pre-ordered the Bugatti Veyron Mark 2 that it will come out in 2020. I want to make sure that I am first in the list, so that I can have the fastest car in the forum.


----------



## saint

Resistance Is Futile!


----------



## BreTT

vlastan said:


> It is nothing about me knowing best. It is just so annoying that people come here to show off, when in fact there is nothing there.
> 
> I am going to buy a Ferrari next year, {edit} and I will get a Buggati Veyron {edit} pre-ordered the Bugatti Veyron Mark 2 that it will come out in 2020. I want to make sure that I am first in the list, so that I can have the fastest car in the forum.


Show off


----------



## BreTT

Getting back on topic - I saw a 535d just after they came out in Blue with a Beige leather interior. I was stunned at how good it looked with the body kit. I'm still not keen on the dash treatment, but what a stunning looking car. I saw a video of one doing the 0-60 dash after it had had the DMS treatment, and it was stunning.

V, for the record, with the DMS treatment, 5.5s is possible! How far diesels have come!


----------



## caney

vlastan,jealousy is a horrible horrible thing :evil: fair play to paul if i had that much cash i would definately let you lot know about it


----------



## scoTTy

vlastan said:


> So when you go to bed with Kate, you talk about me? I am flattered! :wink:


Back to spouting crap so soon. I've never mentioned you whilst in bed with anyone. When I did mention you, I just said "that twat is back" and she just knew.



vlastan said:


> It is nothing about me knowing best. It is just so annoying that people come here to show off, when in fact there is nothing there.


See this is where you're missing the whole point and it demonstrates your own personal issue. This is a car forum. This section is for people with cars other than TTs. People post is here about there new cars. It's got nothing to do with showing off. I thought when you returned you may have a more healthy outlook on life/the forum etc but it seems you've just turned into a more balanced person i.e. you now have a chip on both shoulders. :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so pleased that you've become a BMW driver. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you might be :lol:
> 
> Gotta love 0-60 in 5.5secs though & still get nearly 40 to the gallon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean to say in 6.5 secs! :wink:
> 
> The M5 would have been better if you could afford it. And the S8 even better. You also said before that you would take the S8 and you had a smashing deal to replace it with the new superfast TT looking two seater (can't remember what it is called now), so you wouldn't be out of pocket by buying the S8. :roll:
> 
> I think that the 535d is a good fun car as well but still a compromise, based on your previous plans.
Click to expand...

Who invited you back??

No, i mean 0-60 in 5.5secs, she's being DMS'd on Monday.

I'd already ordered an M5 last year, but sold my slot as i decided against owning one & i made a nice wedge by selling my slot. The M5 is not better unless you're looking for outright performance which i'm not. If you'd bothered to rear earlier posts/threads, you'd see my reasoning & to quote you, i can certainly afford an M5 or S8 or R8, but i'm investing my money in more meaningful things for the next 12-18mths, not pi$$ing down the toilet in depreciation.

The deal my Audi dealer offered me by way of buyback was acceptable at the time as i was prepared to take a depreciation hit, but i had to back away from the R8 (Le Mans) as it's only going to be a 2 seater & that's no use to me. That would have meant S8 then new RS6, but as the RS6 is over 18months away it came down to owning the S8 for possibly 18mths, in which case my Audi dealer would not have been quite so commited or guarantee the kind of buyback i wanted.

Just for the record, my new car would swallow up your TT & spit it out for fun.

Ps. You get an S8 or M5 if you can afford either.


----------



## W7 PMC

vlastan said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so pleased that you've become a BMW driver. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you might be :lol:
> 
> Gotta love 0-60 in 5.5secs though & still get nearly 40 to the gallon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean to say in 6.5 secs! :wink:
> 
> The M5 would have been better if you could afford it. And the S8 even better. You also said before that you would take the S8 and you had a smashing deal to replace it with the new superfast TT looking two seater (can't remember what it is called now), so you wouldn't be out of pocket by buying the S8. :roll:
> 
> I think that the 535d is a good fun car as well but still a compromise, based on your previous plans.
Click to expand...

Just re-read your post & missed something. The R8 (Le-Mans) looks fcuk all like a TT & given it's over twice the price, i don't think Audi are building the R8 to appeal to the TT crowd :lol:

One point you have got right, my new car is in some ways a compromise, but i'm over the moon about it & it's a compromise i actually wanted to make & saving Â£600 per month in running/ownership costs, means i could add a TT to the fleet at any time, should i so desire (which i don't) :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

W7 PMC said:


> Just for the record, my new car would swallow up your TT & spit it out for fun.


Stop showing off! :lol:

If we just all post that we agree with everything he says (even though we all know it's bollox) do you think he'd go away again or would he miss the irony and get an ego boost?

hehe It's play time again ! [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC

vlastan said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to say in 6.5 secs! :wink:
> 
> The M5 would have been better if you could afford it. And the S8 even better. You also said before that you would take the S8 and you had a smashing deal to replace it with the new superfast TT looking two seater (can't remember what it is called now), so you wouldn't be out of pocket by buying the S8. :roll:
> 
> I think that the 535d is a good fun car as well but still a compromise, based on your previous plans.
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe :lol:
> 
> Somethings don't change. Vlastan knows better about other peoples desires/needs etc than the people themselves!
> 
> :roll:
> 
> I had a bet with my Mrs that you would appear soon. A strange coincidence now that Jampott is getting close to taking the whore crown.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when you go to bed with Kate, you talk about me? I am flattered! :wink:
> 
> Just make sure that you close the little one's ears when you mention my name. :lol:
> 
> It is nothing about me knowing best. It is just so annoying that people come here to show off, when in fact there is nothing there.
> 
> I am going to buy a Ferrari next year, and in 18 months I have a fantastic part ex deal and I will get a Buggati Veyron, but will defo keep it for 18 months as it will be such a nice car to own. I have also pre-ordered the Bugatti Veyron Mark 2 that it will come out in 2020. I want to make sure that I am first in the list, so that I can have the fastest car in the forum.
Click to expand...

V,

If nothing else, you've at least blessed my thread with the funniest post this year :lol: :lol:

You do spout such $hite at times. I'd like to think i've many friends on here (possibly more on here than you) & given i'm delighted with my new car, why would i not post my feelings/views (at least they're real).

It's far from showing off & i certainly don't have the fastest car on the forum & probably never had (in a straight line i probably did 8) ) but do you honestly think i purchased the RS6 so i could notch up some kind or power trip?? If that's what you think then you're dillusional & sadly mistaken. I have no intention of lowering myself to your obvious weird levels Nick, so as the old saying goes, "if you've nothing nice to say then FECK OFF".


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record, my new car would swallow up your TT & spit it out for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop showing off! :lol:
> 
> If we just all post that we agree with everything he says (even though we all know it's bollox) do you think he'd go away again or would he miss the irony and get an ego boost?
> 
> hehe It's play time again ! [smiley=jester.gif]
Click to expand...

Sorry, could not help it.

Looks like the thread is going well off-topic & could head towards an entry in the record books :lol:

Please also excuse my next post, but i just can't resist & i'll more than accept my repremand.


----------



## W7 PMC

Nothing really :lol:


----------



## r1

W7 PMC said:


> Vlastan,
> 
> Not sure if you saw the programme, but a couple of nights ago their was a programme called "Biggest Dicks in the world" on Channel 4 or 5 & i actually thought of you.
> 
> Obviously it was not because you claim to have a big dick but because you actually are a big dick :lol: :lol:


You appear to have gone into a Vlastan rage and keep posting more and more insults as you think of them. 

I'm fairly sure that Vs intention was to rile you......he seems to have succeeded


----------



## W7 PMC

r1 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vlastan,
> 
> Not sure if you saw the programme, but a couple of nights ago their was a programme called "Biggest Dicks in the world" on Channel 4 or 5 & i actually thought of you.
> 
> Obviously it was not because you claim to have a big dick but because you actually are a big dick :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You appear to have gone into a Vlastan rage and keep posting more and more insults as you think of them.
> 
> I'm fairly sure that Vs intention was to rile you......he seems to have succeeded
Click to expand...

Not at all, defo not in any rage. In fact feeling very calm & at peace with the world today. The last one just popped into my mind & given his penis boasts some time ago i felt it was very apt, although it was an insult. It would take someone far bigger & better than V to rile me :lol:

Not actually sure why he singled me/my post out but perhaps he was just bored. You can rest assured that i'm totally calm & will not stoop to his level again 

Saying that, i'm now a little ashamed for the last stoop, so i'll go & ammend the post :lol:


----------



## PaulS

roflmao!

"a more balanced person - now has a chip on both shoulders" :lol:

Funniest thread this year 

After all this time, I thought Lord V had finally disappeared up his own back side :roll:

Paul - fully understand you reason for the car change, enjoy it. Re the look of the beemer - I just don't like that Dame Edna Everage front end look - and the waistline's too high too  :wink:

It would suit Lord V? :wink: :wink:


----------



## r1

This thread has gone from being a fairly routine W7 PWC new car thead () to a comedy great!

Come on Vlastan - show yourself again!


----------



## W7 PMC

r1 said:


> This thread has gone from being a fairly routine W7 PWC new car thead () to a comedy great!
> 
> Come on Vlastan - show yourself again!


AHEM, it's W7 PMC actually.

What do you mean fairly routine :wink: :lol: I'll refrain from considering any new vehicles for at least 12 months :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

PaulS said:


> roflmao!
> 
> "a more balanced person - now has a chip on both shoulders" :lol:
> 
> Funniest thread this year
> 
> After all this time, I thought Lord V had finally disappeared up his own back side :roll:
> 
> Paul - fully understand you reason for the car change, enjoy it. Re the look of the beemer - I just don't like that Dame Edna Everage front end look - and the waistline's too high too  :wink:
> 
> It would suit Lord V? :wink: :wink:


Don't say that. If he bought one i'd have to change cars again :wink: :lol:


----------



## PaulS

W7 PMC said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> 
> roflmao!
> 
> "a more balanced person - now has a chip on both shoulders" :lol:
> 
> Funniest thread this year
> 
> After all this time, I thought Lord V had finally disappeared up his own back side :roll:
> 
> Paul - fully understand you reason for the car change, enjoy it. Re the look of the beemer - I just don't like that Dame Edna Everage front end look - and the waistline's too high too  :wink:
> 
> It would suit Lord V? :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't say that. If he bought one i'd have to change cars again :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol:



> what do you mean fairly routine


its like reading monthly reports in the FT :roll: :wink:

Come on V [smiley=clown.gif] what are you driving now? Still a TT? Thought you were buying a Porker :? Guess what .... I still have that 405TD estate :wink: :lol:


----------



## r1

W7 PMC said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone from being a fairly routine W7 PWC new car thead () to a comedy great!
> 
> Come on Vlastan - show yourself again!
> 
> 
> 
> AHEM, it's W7 PMC actually.
> 
> What do you mean fairly routine :wink: :lol: I'll refrain from considering any new vehicles for at least 12 months :wink:
Click to expand...

Â£50 says you change within 12 months. 

Willing to take that bet?


----------



## W7 PMC

r1 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone from being a fairly routine W7 PWC new car thead () to a comedy great!
> 
> Come on Vlastan - show yourself again!
> 
> 
> 
> AHEM, it's W7 PMC actually.
> 
> What do you mean fairly routine :wink: :lol: I'll refrain from considering any new vehicles for at least 12 months :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Â£50 says you change within 12 months.
> 
> Willing to take that bet?
Click to expand...

Consider it taken.

Just to give you a fighting chance, in the last 5 years the only car i've owned for less than 12 months was the previous S8 (as seen in profile below). You sure you want to move forward with the bet??  :wink:


----------



## jampott

I know Clive thought his was great, but even having DMS'd it, he still moved on from it in record time...

Having dropped down from a 550+bhp RS6 to a bland BMW diesel, I think its only a matter of time before Clarkson moves back to being focused on performance again - although, now its Judith signing the cheques, it might not matter what he actually wants :roll: :twisted:

For someone who always used to get a kick out of VMAX events, and owning the highest tuned car on the forum, he seems just a little TOO happy with his new steed for my liking.

I'm certainly not betting against R1... :lol:


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone from being a fairly routine W7 PWC new car thead () to a comedy great!
> 
> Come on Vlastan - show yourself again!
> 
> 
> 
> AHEM, it's W7 PMC actually.
> 
> What do you mean fairly routine :wink: :lol: I'll refrain from considering any new vehicles for at least 12 months :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Â£50 says you change within 12 months.
> 
> Willing to take that bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider it taken.
> 
> Just to give you a fighting chance, in the last 5 years the only car i've owned for less than 12 months was the previous S8 (as seen in profile below). You sure you want to move forward with the bet??  :wink:
Click to expand...

And your TT.


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone from being a fairly routine W7 PWC new car thead () to a comedy great!
> 
> Come on Vlastan - show yourself again!
> 
> 
> 
> AHEM, it's W7 PMC actually.
> 
> What do you mean fairly routine :wink: :lol: I'll refrain from considering any new vehicles for at least 12 months :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Â£50 says you change within 12 months.
> 
> Willing to take that bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider it taken.
> 
> Just to give you a fighting chance, in the last 5 years the only car i've owned for less than 12 months was the previous S8 (as seen in profile below). You sure you want to move forward with the bet??  :wink:
Click to expand...

And, probably, your "Mondy" - strange how that isn't listed on there, isn't it? :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

This is the strangest thread ever the same people just keep posting without anyone else posting in between :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

See what I mean


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Its happened again :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jampott

Wallsendmag II said:


> Its happened again :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


eh? 8)


----------



## r1

W7 PMC said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone from being a fairly routine W7 PWC new car thead () to a comedy great!
> 
> Come on Vlastan - show yourself again!
> 
> 
> 
> AHEM, it's W7 PMC actually.
> 
> What do you mean fairly routine :wink: :lol: I'll refrain from considering any new vehicles for at least 12 months :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Â£50 says you change within 12 months.
> 
> Willing to take that bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider it taken.
> 
> Just to give you a fighting chance, in the last 5 years the only car i've owned for less than 12 months was the previous S8 (as seen in profile below). You sure you want to move forward with the bet??  :wink:
Click to expand...

Well I can't find a handshake smiley but you're on! Â£50 it is. 

*Runs off to find bad reports on 5 series*


----------



## DGW131

Wallsendmag II said:


> This is the strangest thread ever the same people just keep posting wwithout anyone else posting in between :roll:


it's not your thread............ :lol: :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> I know Clive thought his was great, but even having DMS'd it, he still moved on from it in record time...
> 
> Having dropped down from a 550+bhp RS6 to a bland BMW diesel, I think its only a matter of time before Clarkson moves back to being focused on performance again - although, now its Judith signing the cheques, it might not matter what he actually wants :roll: :twisted:
> 
> For someone who always used to get a kick out of VMAX events, and owning the highest tuned car on the forum, he seems just a little TOO happy with his new steed for my liking.
> 
> I'm certainly not betting against R1... :lol:


It's now not all about Power :lol: Refinement & cost savings are the order of the day. Care to take a Â£50 wager as well??

Ps. Judith did have a say in the cost savings part :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone from being a fairly routine W7 PWC new car thead () to a comedy great!
> 
> Come on Vlastan - show yourself again!
> 
> 
> 
> AHEM, it's W7 PMC actually.
> 
> What do you mean fairly routine :wink: :lol: I'll refrain from considering any new vehicles for at least 12 months :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Â£50 says you change within 12 months.
> 
> Willing to take that bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider it taken.
> 
> Just to give you a fighting chance, in the last 5 years the only car i've owned for less than 12 months was the previous S8 (as seen in profile below). You sure you want to move forward with the bet??  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your TT.
Click to expand...

Nope you is wrong, the 1st TT was owned for 9 months before being stolen & it's replacement was owned for about 18mths (see sig). I've updated my sig to include the Mondy & Motorbike that were owned concurently with the TT's


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone from being a fairly routine W7 PWC new car thead () to a comedy great!
> 
> Come on Vlastan - show yourself again!
> 
> 
> 
> AHEM, it's W7 PMC actually.
> 
> What do you mean fairly routine :wink: :lol: I'll refrain from considering any new vehicles for at least 12 months :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Â£50 says you change within 12 months.
> 
> Willing to take that bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider it taken.
> 
> Just to give you a fighting chance, in the last 5 years the only car i've owned for less than 12 months was the previous S8 (as seen in profile below). You sure you want to move forward with the bet??  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your TT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope you is wrong, the 1st TT was owned for 9 months before being stolen & it's replacement was owned for about 18mths (see sig). I've updated my sig to include the Mondy & Motorbike that were owned concurently with the TT's
Click to expand...

So you owned the TT for 9 months. Which is less than a year, as I've pointed out... :lol:

You haven't given dates for the Mondy either... 8)


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone from being a fairly routine W7 PWC new car thead () to a comedy great!
> 
> Come on Vlastan - show yourself again!
> 
> 
> 
> AHEM, it's W7 PMC actually.
> 
> What do you mean fairly routine :wink: :lol: I'll refrain from considering any new vehicles for at least 12 months :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Â£50 says you change within 12 months.
> 
> Willing to take that bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider it taken.
> 
> Just to give you a fighting chance, in the last 5 years the only car i've owned for less than 12 months was the previous S8 (as seen in profile below). You sure you want to move forward with the bet??  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your TT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope you is wrong, the 1st TT was owned for 9 months before being stolen & it's replacement was owned for about 18mths (see sig). I've updated my sig to include the Mondy & Motorbike that were owned concurently with the TT's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you owned the TT for 9 months. Which is less than a year, as I've pointed out... :lol:
> 
> You haven't given dates for the Mondy either... 8)
Click to expand...

No, the 1st TT was stolen (hardly my doing), so not sold or exchanged & was replaced with another TT. As for the Mondy, i quoted it was owned alongside the TT's, so add the 2 timescales together for the TT's & that's how long i owned the Mondy for (roughly) :wink: :lol:


----------



## jampott

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone from being a fairly routine W7 PWC new car thead () to a comedy great!
> 
> Come on Vlastan - show yourself again!
> 
> 
> 
> AHEM, it's W7 PMC actually.
> 
> What do you mean fairly routine :wink: :lol: I'll refrain from considering any new vehicles for at least 12 months :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Â£50 says you change within 12 months.
> 
> Willing to take that bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider it taken.
> 
> Just to give you a fighting chance, in the last 5 years the only car i've owned for less than 12 months was the previous S8 (as seen in profile below). You sure you want to move forward with the bet??  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your TT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope you is wrong, the 1st TT was owned for 9 months before being stolen & it's replacement was owned for about 18mths (see sig). I've updated my sig to include the Mondy & Motorbike that were owned concurently with the TT's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you owned the TT for 9 months. Which is less than a year, as I've pointed out... :lol:
> 
> You haven't given dates for the Mondy either... 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the 1st TT was stolen (hardly my doing), so not sold or exchanged & was replaced with another TT. As for the Mondy, i quoted it was owned alongside the TT's, so add the 2 timescales together for the TT's & that's how long i owned the Mondy for (roughly) :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm talking about how long various cars have been in your possession. It doesn't matter why the first TT disappeared.

I don't believe you bought the Mondeo the day you bought the first TT, and sold it again the day you sold your second one. :wink: :-*


----------



## jdn

jampott said:


> For someone who always used to get a kick out of VMAX events, and owning the highest tuned car on the forum, he seems just a little TOO happy with his new steed for my liking.
> 
> I'm certainly not betting against R1... :lol:


Is the actual 'steed' just detail - the 'my new car is the best ever' thread is a common one.


----------



## jonno

Paul
Just glad its not already been named "The Beast II/III"
:wink:

Enjoy the bimmer


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has gone from being a fairly routine W7 PWC new car thead () to a comedy great!
> 
> Come on Vlastan - show yourself again!
> 
> 
> 
> AHEM, it's W7 PMC actually.
> 
> What do you mean fairly routine :wink: :lol: I'll refrain from considering any new vehicles for at least 12 months :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Â£50 says you change within 12 months.
> 
> Willing to take that bet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Consider it taken.
> 
> Just to give you a fighting chance, in the last 5 years the only car i've owned for less than 12 months was the previous S8 (as seen in profile below). You sure you want to move forward with the bet??  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your TT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope you is wrong, the 1st TT was owned for 9 months before being stolen & it's replacement was owned for about 18mths (see sig). I've updated my sig to include the Mondy & Motorbike that were owned concurently with the TT's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you owned the TT for 9 months. Which is less than a year, as I've pointed out... :lol:
> 
> You haven't given dates for the Mondy either... 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the 1st TT was stolen (hardly my doing), so not sold or exchanged & was replaced with another TT. As for the Mondy, i quoted it was owned alongside the TT's, so add the 2 timescales together for the TT's & that's how long i owned the Mondy for (roughly) :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about how long various cars have been in your possession. It doesn't matter why the first TT disappeared.
> 
> I don't believe you bought the Mondeo the day you bought the first TT, and sold it again the day you sold your second one. :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

Ones being a little pedantic today, isn't one??

If we're splitting hairs then OK, I parted company with my 1st TT (against my will) & it was replaced ASAP with the 2nd one by my insurance company. Never changed brand, model, type or colour, just physical vehicle with the initial TT being removed from my ownership by thieving scum.

As for the Mondy, i can't recall the exact dates, however it's ownership did coincide with both TT's as it was my work-horse vehicle. As for the ZX12R, i owned that before the 1st TT & still had it when the 2nd one was sold, however the breadknife soon put a stop to that line of enjoyment :lol:


----------



## raven

Put it this way, if the 535d gets stolen within a year, does R1 win Â£50? :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC

raven said:


> Put it this way, if the 535d gets stolen within a year, does R1 win Â£50? :roll:


Not if i replace it the same day with an identical car & don't tell anyone the 1st car got stolen or the 2nd car's a replacement :lol:


----------



## p1tse

http://www.autocar.co.uk/FirstDrive_Sum ... ?RT=214287


----------



## W7 PMC

Niiice.

Their was never any doubt i'd get this done, after the passenger ride in Clives DMS 535D. I'm not paying Â£1000 either :wink:

It's insane to have a diesel doing 0-60 in 5.5secs & outputting the same power as an M3, but what a Q car it will make.

Happy all round


----------



## scoTTy

W7 PMC said:


> It's insane to have a diesel doing 0-60 in 5.5secs & outputting the same power as an M3, but what a Q car it will make.


I've told you once already!!

Stop showing off!!

:roll:


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's insane to have a diesel doing 0-60 in 5.5secs & outputting the same power as an M3, but what a Q car it will make.
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you once already!!
> 
> Stop showing off!!
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

That's not showing off, just stating facts as detailed in the AutoCar article :wink:

OK, i'll try to refrain from answering in my own thread. If i do, i'll try even harder to just agree or disagree, but say nothing else  :wink:


----------



## Loz180

jampott said:


> I'm so pleased that you've become a BMW driver. :roll:


Loz grabs his coat and slips out the back door...


----------



## W7 PMC

Loz180 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so pleased that you've become a BMW driver. :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Loz grabs his coat and slips out the back door...
Click to expand...

Nice motor


----------



## W7 PMC

Well i had my DMS re-map on Monday & it's certainly the biggest jump in performance i've ever experienced from a re-map alone.

The car is just bonkers fast & it must be very wrong (for a diesel :wink: ). Not had much of a drive, going to be a couple of weeks before i take her out for a long run, but the quick blast yesterday was amazing.

The way BMW have set-up the turbos is just so good. The 1st one (small one) spins up almost from idle speed, with the 2nd kicking in about 2500rpm, then both on song together from about 4000rpm, so the power delivery is the smoothest i've ever felt. Plant your right foot & she takes off at a constant absurd pace straight away & does not relent until she changes gear, then the same level of acceleration from the off, it's just so smooth.

So far so good & still very happy with my choice. She's into the dealers for 2-3 days next week to have a scratch removed that i noticed when i collected her, have her i-drive software updated to the most recent version & thus allowing mp3 disc playback on the single cd-slot (not changer unfortunatley  ) & have the Extended Voice Control retro fitted, so i can control almost every function (phone, air-con, audio & navigation) with just my voice.


----------



## BAMTT

How close to the RS6 is it now its been remapped, seat of your pant-ometer of course :?:


----------



## W7 PMC

BAMTT said:


> How close to the RS6 is it now its been remapped, seat of your pant-ometer of course :?:


It of course aint as fast as the RS6, given the RS6 could hit 60 in 4 secs & the 535D can now hit 60 in 5.5 secs, but the power delivery is very different & it just feels constant fast in the Bimmer rather than frenzy fast in the RS6 if that makes sense?

A better likeness is probably to the M3, which is basically the same power & probably the same kind of delivery.

The 535D is a nicer place to be, much quieter & more refined (of course many more toys). Will get a better feel when i manage a proper drive which is still a couple of weeks off. However at this stage i'm very pleased.


----------



## BAMTT

Did'nt think it would be as quick away from the lights just wondered how the mid ranges compared with the BMW having less torque but no 4WD transmission losses/ weight


----------



## W7 PMC

BAMTT said:


> Did'nt think it would be as quick away from the lights just wondered how the mid ranges compared with the BMW having less torque but no 4WD transmission losses/ weight


As said, i've not had chance to fully exploit the cars performance yet, that's a couple of weeks off, however i feel that in gear, mid-range pull will be comparable to the RS, but will feel different.

The Torque difference between the 2 cars is not that great. Albeit theirs over 200BHP lost with the 535, however the 535 with the re-map, the DMS quoted torque is over 500lbsft, which is 40lbsft higher than a standard RS6 & only 60lbsft lower than my RS6, so alot closer than you'd expect.


----------



## garyc

BreTT said:


> Getting back on topic - I saw a 535d just after they came out in Blue with a Beige leather interior. I was stunned at how good it looked with the body kit. I'm still not keen on the dash treatment, but what a stunning looking car. I saw a video of one doing the 0-60 dash after it had had the DMS treatment, and it was stunning.
> 
> V, for the record, with the DMS treatment, 5.5s is possible*! How far diesels have come*!


And how slow some folk have been to pick up on this.... :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...&postorder=asc&highlight=300hp+diesel&start=0

ps Who is Vlastan?


----------



## ronin

W7 PMC said:


> Well i had my DMS re-map


Mines being done as i type


----------



## W7 PMC

ronin said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well i had my DMS re-map
> 
> 
> 
> Mines being done as i type
Click to expand...

Looks like the very same guy who did mine on Monday. Defo the same laptop, as he had to come into the house to use my broadband connection as his GPRS was not playing properly.

Enjoy, it really does transform the car.


----------



## VERN

8)

Nice choice of car Paul, the best all rounder @ the mo IMHO 

Nice colour too :wink:

might be my next car, i am waiting for the 335d sport as the 5series is larger than i need really, my 330d is mapped and pulls cica 400-420lbft, very nice to drive and my first diesel too


----------



## W7 PMC

VERN said:


> 8)
> 
> Nice choice of car Paul, the best all rounder @ the mo IMHO
> 
> Nice colour too :wink:
> 
> might be my next car, i am waiting for the 335d sport as the 5series is larger than i need really, my 330d is mapped and pulls cica 400-420lbft, very nice to drive and my first diesel too


Could not agree more. If i was not partial to something a little larger :wink: & most of my driving being longer distances, plus the need for occasional kid space, i think the new 335D Sport would have been an option. It really does look as though it will be a fantastic car & with ease keep up with the current M3's. How mad's that for a diesel?? :lol:


----------



## garyc

oh i expect the 335d will be a real Beast. :lol:


----------



## VERN

Paul this was not you then? http://www.bmwland.co.uk/talker/viewtopic.php?p=191979#191979

For anyone who doubts what the 535d can do, read this lol scroll to top for full thread and link :lol:


----------



## garyc

VERN said:


> Paul this was not you then? http://www.bmwland.co.uk/talker/viewtopic.php?p=191979#191979
> 
> For anyone who doubts what the 535d can do, read this lol scroll to top for full thread and link :lol:


And a DMS 260 hp 6 spd 330d is every bit as quick as an auto 535d. I know. :wink:


----------



## Kell

I did read in today's Autocar that Audi are planning RS versions of their diesels.

Or more correctly, diesel versions of their RS models as I think they plan to use newer/tuned diesel engines in the RS models rather than put RS kit onto the exiting engines.


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> VERN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul this was not you then? http://www.bmwland.co.uk/talker/viewtopic.php?p=191979#191979
> 
> For anyone who doubts what the 535d can do, read this lol scroll to top for full thread and link :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> And a DMS 260 hp 6 spd 330d is every bit as quick as an auto 535d. I know. :wink:
Click to expand...

I'd assume the same (i guess you mean a standard 535D?) The power to weigth ratio of 260bhp in the 330D & 275bhp in the 535D must work out the same being the 3-series is a good few kg's lighter. The new E90 335D Sport will be quite some car.


----------



## W7 PMC

VERN said:


> Paul this was not you then? http://www.bmwland.co.uk/talker/viewtopic.php?p=191979#191979
> 
> For anyone who doubts what the 535d can do, read this lol scroll to top for full thread and link :lol:


It was not me, but in the right frame of mind i'd not be scared going up against an Evo. Big surprise just how sensible their posts are.

Only donwside is that i'm learning it's tough to get all that power down safely in a RWD car. With the RS6 it was point & squirt to go into orbit, on all but very dry roads the back end on my 535D fishtails for fun & that's with traction on full.


----------



## garyc

W7 PMC said:


> VERN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul this was not you then? http://www.bmwland.co.uk/talker/viewtopic.php?p=191979#191979
> 
> For anyone who doubts what the 535d can do, read this lol scroll to top for full thread and link :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not me, but in the right frame of mind i'd not be scared going up against an Evo. Big surprise just how sensible their posts are.
> 
> Only donwside is that i'm learning it's tough to get all that power down safely in a RWD car. With the RS6 it was point & squirt to go into orbit, on all but very dry roads the back end on my 535D fishtails for fun & that's with traction on full.
Click to expand...

That'll teach you some throttle control then. :wink: Improves the levels of ones driving no end and is ultimately more satisfying than just clogging it 4*4 style. Especially when one has just shown _that_ kid in the Scooby, TT etc, The Way Ahead in the wet. So many people are surprised just how much traction/grip can be generated into good forward a-b progress on a well sorted rwd chassis with good tyres. The evos etc of this world just do not disappear into the distance as they might expect to.

535d is a nice package.

Beware the new e90 330ds when tuned: 230 hp stock goes to 280hp with remap TB.

Like everyone is saying, once the twin turbo x35d unit makes it's way into the new 3 series, it will be a nice drive.

Back to Kells point an RSd derivant would be interesting. 3.0V6 tdi bi turbo 300hp, 500 ft lbs A4/6Q avant - nice family car.


----------



## jonno

W7 PMC said:


> Only donwside is that i'm learning it's tough to get all that power down safely in a RWD car. With the RS6 it was point & squirt to go into orbit, on all but very dry roads the back end on my 535D fishtails for fun & that's with traction on full.


I've not driven a 535d (yet  ) - But one of the other great bits on rear-drive BMs is being able to balance it on the throttle (on nice, empty corners, of course!) in a way that I've never managed in an Audi (of either Haldex or Torsen flavours)

Any track/'ring plans for the new "Beast mkII"? (or did I miss it earlier in the thread?)


----------



## W7 PMC

jonno said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only donwside is that i'm learning it's tough to get all that power down safely in a RWD car. With the RS6 it was point & squirt to go into orbit, on all but very dry roads the back end on my 535D fishtails for fun & that's with traction on full.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not driven a 535d (yet  ) - But one of the other great bits on rear-drive BMs is being able to balance it on the throttle (on nice, empty corners, of course!) in a way that I've never managed in an Audi (of either Haldex or Torsen flavours)
> 
> Any track/'ring plans for the new "Beast mkII"? (or did I miss it earlier in the thread?)
Click to expand...

No plans yet, although i'm considering the Spring Ring trip. My biggest concern at the moment is that i really need to re-learn certain driving skills, as i've been spoilt for the past 5 years in driving powerful Quattro cars. As i tracked the RS6 a few times, i'd be worried that without having fully adjusted my driving style/technique, i could end up in alot of trouble & a beaten up motor.

The Ring trip last year saw a track novice in our group take his Jaguar XKR round the track & on his 1st lap at about the 8th corner in, he stoved it into the arnco & wrote the car off. He was not injured but it opens your eyes. The XKR being a heavy rwd car, he went too fast & hit the brakes hard into bend & then bacame a passenger. I don't want this happening to me.

I'm sure i will do a track day for purely learning, without seeing the red-mist & gunning it.


----------



## W7 PMC

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul this was not you then? http://www.bmwland.co.uk/talker/viewtopic.php?p=191979#191979
> 
> For anyone who doubts what the 535d can do, read this lol scroll to top for full thread and link :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> It was not me, but in the right frame of mind i'd not be scared going up against an Evo. Big surprise just how sensible their posts are.
> 
> Only donwside is that i'm learning it's tough to get all that power down safely in a RWD car. With the RS6 it was point & squirt to go into orbit, on all but very dry roads the back end on my 535D fishtails for fun & that's with traction on full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'll teach you some throttle control then. :wink: Improves the levels of ones driving no end and is ultimately more satisfying than just clogging it 4*4 style. Especially when one has just shown _that_ kid in the Scooby, TT etc, The Way Ahead in the wet. So many people are surprised just how much traction/grip can be generated into good forward a-b progress on a well sorted rwd chassis with good tyres. The evos etc of this world just do not disappear into the distance as they might expect to.
> 
> 535d is a nice package.
> 
> Beware the new e90 330ds when tuned: 230 hp stock goes to 280hp with remap TB.
> 
> Like everyone is saying, once the twin turbo x35d unit makes it's way into the new 3 series, it will be a nice drive.
> 
> Back to Kells point an RSd derivant would be interesting. 3.0V6 tdi bi turbo 300hp, 500 ft lbs A4/6Q avant - nice family car.
Click to expand...

It will indeed teach me some throttle control & a total overhaul of my driving technique. The new wave of BMW diesels are regarded as the best in class by all the press etc. & i can see why. It's mad how fast they are & how that performance is delivered. I'm enjoying the change 

Some Audi RSd motors would indded be interesting & they have the development covered already with at the top end, the new R8 which is alleged to be diesel powered. Imagine a Diesel winning Le Mans, that would be the rule book well & truly re-written.


----------

